# Name suggestions for a mustard gas betta?



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

I'm terrible at naming pets. I hate naming pets. I hate when people ask me my pets names and I have to embarrassingly tell them my white betta is named "Ghost", my pokemon looking axolotls names are "Kipp" and "Kirby" and my mom's sand colored cat is named "Sandy" and my mom's giant feather duster of a cat is named "Dusty". I've started telling people now that I just don't name my pets but then they yell at me and tell me I don't love them because I don't name them. Ugh people are harsh >.<

Please save me some embarrassment and give me some name suggestions for my newest addition my mustard gas betta!(I've actually had him for several weeks now) He also has a weird right pectoral fin, it seems to go towards his face instead of towards his tail like it should, but he seems to swim fine, I'll try and attach some pictures to show it. I'd love to hear some food names (maybe something you put mustard on? haha) and maybe some greek god names, but any suggestions are welcome and appreciated!


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Poseidon, Zeus, Archemedes, Mystic, 

My male Mustard gas is named Haku after Kohaku from Spirited Away, I have two females, River and Chihiro. 

He's gorgeous!


----------



## allied123 (Dec 11, 2014)

Thank you so much! I love River and Haku is an adorable name! I love the name Mystic but it just doesn't seem to roll off my tongue lol I really appreciate the suggestions!


----------



## iZiggyStardust (Aug 1, 2015)

Aww! Your boy looks exactly like mine! What does he remind you of? Is he calming to you, or just a crazy little party animal? Have you read any novels that he reminds of you of? Any fictional characters?

That's how I name my fish... hope it helps. Good luck with your new boy!


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow, how pretty!

I would name him something like Noctis, but River oddly works for him, plus it sounds super adorable :lol:


----------



## BettaBeau (May 14, 2014)

You could name him Honey, like Honey Mustard...
Deviled eggs have a little mustard, you could name him Deviled Greg...
Or, you could name him Frank!

He's beautiful!


----------

